# I need some help with a Live centre for a tail stock



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

I just purchase a record power lathe dml 24x/c and I set it up and it had a tail stock stationary centre or center in it. I tried it out and I did not like the way it burned the wood. I have a penn state lathe and it has a live centre and it worked great. I bought this record power lathe from craigs list and the guy I bought it from never used it and it is heavy duty but it is real basic. I was wondering if any body knows what size that center is on a record power dml 24x/c lathe and where can I purchase it in the U.S. I appreciate any advice I can get. Did I get a good deal. And can I update this lathe to make it better.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Knock the live center out of your Penn State lathe, knock the dead center out of the Record lathe, and see if they fit each tailstock. If so, contact Penn State to get the taper # on their lathe. It's probably a MT 2. As far as I know, Oneway is the only lathe manufacturer that offers a MT 3 live center, plus a MT 2. Some of the older Craftsman lathes have MT 1. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Jerry for your advice. I did what you asked and the penn state is a lot larger then the record lathe. I am not sure how the mt number system work is MT 1 smaller or Larger then a MT 2?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Mt 1 is smaller than MT 2. At the small end of MT2, it's .572"(just over 9/16"). Measure up the taper to 2 1/2", and that should be .700" (just over 11/16"). I know this as I recentley made 17 live centers with MT 2. The dimensions mentioned are on the ground portion of the taper.
Use a little wax on the dead center for now until you get another LC. It'll keep the wood from burning. Also, if you're getting smoke, relieve some of the tailstock pressure. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks again for your help. I am going to purchase a MT1 and see if that works. I love my penn state lathe but I wanted a little heaver I am making some queen ann legs and I turned the bottoms. And I wanted a heaver lathe for that and use my other one for smaller things.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Monte. Here are the sizes of a Morse #1,2&3 tapers out at the end of the hole they lock into. This is relative with a +/- .010" tolerance depending on how they ground the bore.

Morse #1 .470" 
Morse #2 .700" 
Morse #3 .930"

That should tell you exactly what you need to buy. Check out Grizzly for live centers in their metal working section. I bought 2 of them from them and I love 'em!!

..............Jim


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/category/lathe-accessories

Measure the threads on the drive spindle. 3/4×16 uses #1 morse taper. 1 & 1/4×8 uses #2 morse taper.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

A non revolvable centre is known as a dead centre and is usually tipped with grease and used in a metal working lathe, You need a live centre for the tailstock and a non live centre in the headstock with prongs to drive the wood two or four prongs usually unless you buy the modern serated spring loaded one,the name of which momentery eludes me Ahh getting old LOL. Alistair


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Alistair is talkin' about a STEB center. It is for the headstock.
A live tailstock center will save a bunch of grief if you can determine the correct taper.
Bill


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I looked on ebay and found this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Record-Power-CWA93-Revolving-Centre-Wood-Lathe-Accessories-/171210033734?pt=UK_Hand_Tools_Equipment&hash=item27dce9ca46

Kinda of spendy though.


----------



## Qmoney (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for everybody's help It will be a good project trying to update this lathe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Monty, go to ZLivecenter. That's pretty much all they sell. Below is a description of a live center, and below that is the link to a picture of the center. Take out everything in the link at the slash, and it'll take to their site so you can view other live centers…. . The price you see isn't the cheapest they have, but it's a pretty good center. it's actually for a metal lathe, but I don't think it would mind being used on a wood lathe. ..... Jerry (In Tucson)

Medium Duty Extended Nose Live Center ZLC L03002-MT1 $21.95
Morse Taper #1. Max. rpm: 3,500. Max work piece load: 220 lbs. Accuracy: 0.000394". Designed for medium speed medium load lathe. Triple ball bearing design. Extended Nose for easy grinding. Shaft is made of alloy steel through heat treatment to Rc…

http://zlivecenter.com/73-598-home/medium-duty-extended-nose-live-center-zlc-l03002-mt1.jpg


----------



## Jonzjob (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi, the DML24 has a 1MT taper size and you should be able to get a live centre for it almost anywhere.

That was my 1st lathe about 20 years back and it is good for the price.


----------

